# Elektronikas forums >  Mikreņu programmatūras kopēšana

## janeks

Situācija sekojoša:
Ir viens diezgan ķīnisks radio devaiss: TYT TH-9800, beigts un pagalam.
Tiktāl ir noskaidrots, ak viena mikrene (mikroshēma ar 64 kājām R5F212A8SNFP) sabeigta, vai sabeigusies hvz (history unknown).
Ir pat dabūta vietā jauna (ko tik visu var dabūt netā...), bet protams bez softa/firmwares.
Tirgoņi ražotāji, protams, komunicē līdz pirmajam e-pastam.

Terorētiski, varētu dabūt otru tādu pašu un noklonēt to mikrenes firmwari.

Jaut:
Vai tas ir arī reāli?
Vai kāds ko tādu iekš eLVē dara? 
Kādas varētu būt izmaksas un riski?

Visi saka: "tak beidz pi...es, un izpārdod pa daļām atpakaļ uz jeBay", bet man kaut kā grūti izmest...  ::  :: 
Tāpēc vēl izmēģinu pēdējo cerību te...  :: 

P.S. Pats es tai kastē iekšā nelienu - uzticu spečukiem, kas gan specializējas nedaudz citos brandos.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ja tas būtu kāds paralēlais EPROMs vai Flash, tad varētu palīdzēt, bet šis ir mikrokontrolieris un pat ja būt uar ko to iešūt, tam, visdrīzāk, ir ieslēgta programmas aizsardzība un to nevarētu nolasīt. Tā kā, diemžēl:
"tak beidz pi...es, un izpārdod pa daļām atpakaļ uz jeBay"  ::

----------


## M_J

Var sazināties ar tiem, kas nodarbojas ar auto čipošanu nopietnā līmenī. Viņiem ir dažādi softiski tūļi un dzelži, ar kuriem var nolasīt arī dažādus "aizslēgtus" kontrolierus. Vai minētais čips ir to skaitā - nav ne jausmas.

----------

